# My Keyblade picture finds



## Nikora Kurosaka (Sep 21, 2013)

I went around the net looking for some kickass keyblade designs. Lemme know what you think!


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 22, 2013)

> Share your visual artwork here for others to admire, criticize and discuss.


The purpose of the Artwork forum is to showcase your own work, not pictures you found on the net. Sorry!


----------

